# ok! last straw!



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2009)

:blink: :angry: I was outside last night feeding the birds and walking around picking up dog poo and throwing it.... well u guys know what I do with stuff :lol: . Well before I went to bed, my back was itching and I rubbed it against the door frame and thought nothing more about it, went to bed, woke up at , got in shower, started to wash my hair and felt what felt like a scab, thinking, I just got my hair cut last night, and I did not have any scabs on my head at the salon, so this is NOT GOOD! So I hurried and finished and sure enough, a tick was attached to the very front of my scalp!!!!!!!!! :angry: Rebecca not HAPPY! Two things I cannot abide by is ticks and leeches! you can do a lot of things to me, but not that! I could see it, but could not see it enough to remove it, so off I go to wake hubby up and had to sit and wait almost a lifetime until he could see well enough to remove it, it did not want to let go, had to grab it three times and pull..... got the head and some of my scalp, but got it he did. I've about had enough of summer, thank you. And Sneaky Snake decided to turn and face the door today and has its head up instead of just sunnin itself, it is lookin at me every time I go out, I though they liked night?

This is testing my patience, which I have none of anyways!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh my god. thats awful!

 

how much did it hurt?


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2009)

I won't say where the last one I got was attached. h34r:


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 17, 2009)

What an unfortunate place to get a tick!  Fight ticks with fire &amp; Vaseline to loosen them up, then pull them if they haven't already crawled out. Aaargh! I heard that fly spray works rather well too. But I doubt you'd want someone torching/toxifying your scalp


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

That is so odd becouse today me and my brother were kayaking and he yelled my name and when i finally got over to him the had pulled of the little bood sucking tick off and was flicking it at me :angry: &lt;_&lt; . I am with you Rebecca ticks and leaches stink!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2009)

haha, give your little bro a kick in the pants for me! Not your fault he is so tasty, it's your moms! and it didnt' hurt near enough as thinking about it while I was trying to get out of shower and wake the beast up to get it off me........yea, no fire for me head, but I gotta tell you, it would not be the last resort to get it off of me, just get it off! Rick, your own your own there!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, give your little bro a kick in the pants for me!


The worst part is he is not my little brother he is my twin!!!! So we are equal on taste level.  :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jul 18, 2009)

I had Lyme disease in high school.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 18, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I had Lyme disease in high school.


whats that?


----------



## revmdn (Jul 18, 2009)

An illness passed on by being bitten by a infected Deer tick. There're much smaller than a normal tick. I may have spelled Lyme wrong, ahem, spell check.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2009)

Yea this was a bit bigger tick than the one u had, sorry to hear that, but glad u r ok!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 18, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yea this was a bit bigger tick than the one u had, sorry to hear that, but glad u r ok!


A while ago, when Sunny's mom decided, mistakenly, that Sunny had Lyme's disease, I checked the tick's distribution and found that Ohio is one of the few states where it hasn't been reported (yet!).

The thing with both ticks and leeches is to make them let go before you pull them off, so that they do't leave some oftheir mouth parts inside you or your dog. When I was in the army, we used to get leeches off with the lighted tip of a cigarette; ticks can be made to let go by dabbing them with a cue tip soaked in acetone (finger nail polish remover) though it doesn't always kill them.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 18, 2009)

Gee, Rebecca.... snakes, leeches, and ticks, Oh My!!!  :lol: I've had run-ins with snakes and ticks... but never leeches, thank goodness!! Egads... :blink: 

Rick, my son's first tick (and only one so far) must have gotten directions from yours, lol. It was a couple of years ago now, and I noticed he had turned on his bedroom light after I'd thought he was in bed. He shortly yelled in to me, "Mom.... can you come here? I've got something on me, and it won't come off!" :huh: It wasn't right on his "goods," but extremely close, lol. You should have seen his eyes when I brought the pack of matches and tweezers back in after examining the trouble. Then he looked all relieved and laughed because he thought I was kidding. :lol:  It must have taken a major amount of faith for him to finally believe that burning the tick with the blown-out match wasn't just a horrible joke, and then to let me proceed.  :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jul 18, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yea this was a bit bigger tick than the one u had, sorry to hear that, but glad u r ok!


Yeah, that was like in 1990 or 1991. Wow, I'm getting old.


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> I won't say where the last one I got was attached. h34r:


Hey, man...you sure it was a tick? :lol:  

Rebecca...you sure experience a LOT of gross stuff! Er...Thanks? :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 19, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Hey, man...you sure it was a tick? :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2009)

I gotta tell you guys! aFter reading Phils post, I feel like maybe I should shave me head! I seen all the parts Phil so am good to go, Now do Ya's wanna know what happened today? owwwwww!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2009)

:lol: Ok, I'll tell you, u pulled my leg, or should I say toe! I was at my brothers today for a birthday get together with the grandkids, and I had on flip flops to air out me toes and my grandson, ran into his poor ol granny with his rough tough hiking boots and pulled my big toe toenail right off! Talk about pain! oh boo hoo, summer can't end soon enought for me. Went into the bathroom and had a good short cry!  and hobbled the rest of the afternoon, wonder what tomorrow has in store.........


----------



## revmdn (Jul 19, 2009)

It's always something with you.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2009)

So, your saying an accident waiting to happen?


----------



## revmdn (Jul 19, 2009)

Your words, not mine.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: Ok, I'll tell you, u pulled my leg, or should I say toe! I was at my brothers today for a birthday get together with the grandkids, and I had on flip flops to air out me toes and my grandson, ran into his poor ol granny with his rough tough hiking boots and pulled my big toe toenail right off! Talk about pain! oh boo hoo, summer can't end soon enought for me. Went into the bathroom and had a good short cry!  and hobbled the rest of the afternoon, wonder what tomorrow has in store.........


Ooooowwwwcccchhhhh!!! :blink: I've never done it, but it sounds really painful. Hope it doesn't take long to heal!  

And as far as the rest of it:



hibiscusmile said:


> So, your saying an accident waiting to happen?





revmdn said:


> Your words, not mine.


I'm not touching that!!!


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: Ok, I'll tell you, u pulled my leg, or should I say toe! I was at my brothers today for a birthday get together with the grandkids, and I had on flip flops to air out me toes and my grandson, ran into his poor ol granny with his rough tough hiking boots and pulled my big toe toenail right off! Talk about pain! oh boo hoo, summer can't end soon enought for me. Went into the bathroom and had a good short cry!  and hobbled the rest of the afternoon, wonder what tomorrow has in store.........


the whole toenail came off?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2009)

agent A said:


> the whole toenail came off?


yes it did!


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> yes it did!


I hope it's okay now. I am sad when you are suffering.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2009)

yep! good to go!


----------

